# ECNL NC Comp Event



## PLSAP (Jun 14, 2017)

What exactly is it? I've seen teams who have mainly their ECNL players, and teams that are just their sister team players (Flight1). Is the exposure the same as any other ECNL event??


----------



## GoWest (Jun 14, 2017)

PLSAP said:


> What exactly is it? I've seen teams who have mainly their ECNL players, and teams that are just their sister team players (Flight1). Is the exposure the same as any other ECNL event??


Please provide a link or copy and paste article. Literally have no clue what you speak of but you got my attention. #curious


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Jun 14, 2017)

PLSAP said:


> What exactly is it? I've seen teams who have mainly their ECNL players, and teams that are just their sister team players (Flight1). Is the exposure the same as any other ECNL event??


I think you are mistaken. The ECNL National Championships are for ECNL players only.


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Jun 14, 2017)

Or,  you mean the Composite Event in North Carolina?


----------



## PLSAP (Jun 15, 2017)

LadiesMan217 said:


> Or,  you mean the Composite Event in North Carolina?


Yes


----------



## PLSAP (Jun 15, 2017)

GoWest said:


> Please provide a link or copy and paste article. Literally have no clue what you speak of but you got my attention. #curious


The Composite Event in North Carolina during December. Sorry, it's a long ways out and a bit random, but it came up in a conversation a while ago and what was said didn't really make sense with some things I've heard from other teams


----------



## GoWest (Jun 15, 2017)

PLSAP said:


> The Composite Event in North Carolina during December. Sorry, it's a long ways out and a bit random, but it came up in a conversation a while ago and what was said didn't really make sense with some things I've heard from other teams


I think ECNL had a couple "composite team" events earlier this season? It's a neat idea if a player wants a "multi-age group" team to experience. That's what college teams look like a blend of different grade / age / talent levels?


----------

